
Kelly Slater built a man-made wave that could change surfing forever - cos2pi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2015/12/19/kelly-slater-built-a-man-made-wave-that-could-change-surfing-forever/
======
jinushaun
Looking forward to decent surfing outside the main surfing geographies
(Pacific Ocean).

I've always wondered why more locales didn't simply copy the standing wave in
Munich. Seems easy to copy.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisbach_(Isar)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eisbach_\(Isar\))

Sure, it's not a barrel, but it's still a commercially viable way to enable
surfing anywhere.

------
SCAQTony
I don't think it will change surfing but it may contribute greatly in making
this an Olympic sport... or perhaps create surf stadiums for contest a
circuit?

~~~
fasteo
>>> it may contribute greatly in making this an Olympic sport

This alone does changes surfing; surfing as an industry I mean.

~~~
SCAQTony
As Industry I agree, people in Oklahoma, Kentucky, New Delhi or Serbia can all
be surfers now. I would pay $200 an hour for that wave!

